

Disadvantages of Python - djangonian
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?PythonProblems

======
vitormazzi
This page has a lot of old/incomplete/incorrect information

~~~
djangonian
But it comes to first page when you search python problems on Google.

------
davvid
Unfortunately, the first item is still valid. "Speed" is and continues to be a
concern.

If python did multithreading then speed could be overlooked as processors grow
more and more cores. The GIL prevents python programs from using the full
potential of modern hardware, though.

------
birdhackor
Outdated

